# Does anyone use these tanks?



## davidbailey (Mar 13, 2011)

They're Top Fin Tanks from Petsmart. I'm thinking about getting the two of the 1 gallons for my bettas. I'm just concerned because they're only $15 and I don't want to end up with crappy tanks. If you do use them, how is the filter in it?


----------



## cowgirlelisa (Feb 26, 2011)

I just got one today and returning it in morining noisy airpump the light it came with dosnt work and airpump dosnt give enought bubbles im returining it


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

I used to have Tony in a 2g Hex. I didn't buy it, I got the tank and the light fixture used free from a friend. 

The light is a great life, capable of growing a variety of plants if the correct bulb is used. I used a Tetra Whisper 1-3g filter. Had some anacharis in there, as well as some hornwort. It all worked fine (until I got cynobacteria in the tank, and I was too lazy to get rid of it so I moved Tony to a divided 10g).

My sister had the 1g "tank". I think it comes with an undergravel filter, at least my sister's did. She wasn't very good at keeping up with water changes, though, so I can't really share any success story there (she has never lost a betta in that tank).:-(


----------



## xkatieebby (Mar 10, 2011)

My friend eddie just bought the one gallon tank. There's nothing wrong with it, it's just very basic. But for one beta, it's good. The only thing I would worry about is that his beta could see his reflection in it and freaked at first, but he's okay now. The undergravel filter is nothing special, it just kind of sits there, but if you do water changes and condition the water and such, the air pump does help a little. It's somewhat loud but it's not bad. But at the same time, beta's don't need it, so you could unplug it at night.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I wouldn't go smaller then a 2.5 gallon, so no I wouldn't use that tank.


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

I agree with AngelicScars. 

One gallon is so tiny :/


----------



## davidbailey (Mar 13, 2011)

If I had the space for bigger tanks then I would definitely get one :/


----------



## danifacetastic (Nov 11, 2010)

I used to have the one gallons and hated them. Upped to a 10 gallon divided.


----------



## Ariel1719 (Mar 29, 2009)

I dont know what your price range is, but if you could slide by i would HIGHLY recommend the Aqueon Mini Bowl 2.5gal. I know alot of other members have one of these and its honestly a very well built tank. It has a filter and a light, I just had to buy a little heater. Its the perfect amount of space for a betta if you dont have ALOT of room. I think i got mine from petsmart for $40? maybe $45.. But its worth every penny!


----------



## BlackberryBetta (Feb 6, 2011)

I have the 2 gallon. I wouldn't get it. The layout of the riser tube and bubbler is horrible and it's a pain to clean. The bubbler is noisy and the hood on mine doesn't even fit right on the top of the tank! The 2 gallon doesnt even have a filter. Sorry, this is just my opinion, but this tank is not a good buy. I learned from experience....


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

I have a couple of the 1 gallons but now only use them for sick tanks. They were fine while I used them but you have to do very frequent 100% water changes. I ended up taking the undergravel filter out so that there was more room with the heater. I wouldn't necessarily recommend it but if it is all you have room for then prepare for a lot of water changes (which don't take that long in reality for such a small tank).

FYI - Mine was from Walmart for only $10.


----------

